# Good Wet looking clear



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Ok. i have been going to my current painter for a while for my cars. But even with a good cut and buff my cars dont shine like others I have seen and most seem to say its because of the clear thats being used. what clears are you guys/gals using and why? Someone suggested I use a Dupont Hard Clear or something.

I am about to in the next month paint three of my cars and I want to know what will give me the best SHINE  

Help a Brotha out.


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

ppg DCU2042 is a good clear . as well as the HOK UFC35.

both buff nice


----------



## The Assassyn (Aug 13, 2002)

Cool. took that down. My current clear's all looks kinda cloudy.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

PPG 2002,if you can still buy it in the USA.


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

rubber seal, if you can find it


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

pretty much any PPG clear.... i love the way the PPG DELTA lays out... lots of shine... and stronggggggg as fuckkkkk and not expensive at all... it runs at about 109 for the gallon wit 2 hardeners and its mix ratio is 2:1:1 so one gallon turns into 2 gallons when reduced and hardened... it shines alot more then the HOK ufc-35 but that HOK one is good also... i just like the PPG one better... and also i once used a ULTRA 7000 clear from sherwinn williamz and shinedddd like a mother fuckerrr


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

whats that kolor homie


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

house of kolor kandy lime gold shot over hok planet green basecoat....


----------



## hotstuff5964 (Dec 9, 2004)

nice, ill keep that in cosideration. did it cover easy.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

yeah...


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

i know people will say fuck omni.............



but i like it and it's cheap...........



i will post a pic of a black car i sprayed with it..........


----------



## DownLow350 (Dec 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 21 2005, 02:08 PM~4452584
> *i know people will say fuck omni.............
> but i like it and it's cheap...........
> i will post a pic of a black car i sprayed with it..........
> *


I would NEVER use omni on my own car unless a daily bucket.


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

omni isnt that bad but you might as well pay a couple more dollars and get the ppg DELTA the omni kit is wut? 60? 80? dollars?.... just pay the difference n get the ppg delta its worth it...this car i sprayed with omni clear


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

okj why is oni so bad now i wanna hear it then i will post that pic..........  



it amazes me that people have a problem with certain types of clear?????



i could see if it peals right away but usually that's not the case people think because clear is "cheap" it sucks????????



i have used high end clears and cheap clears............with good end results........


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

Usually the problems with cheap clears is in the UV inhibitors. This will cause some clears to lose luster and also may go yellowing. 

Just like shitty bodywork, rust treatments, and poor prep, you don't find out till later on down the road. 

if you guys have sprayed NASON or WESTERN....you know what i'm talking about.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

good point


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

ppg 2021
[attachmentid=393800]
[attachmentid=393805]


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

dupont
[attachmentid=393813]
:thumbsdown:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

any idea where to buy PPG Delta Clear online?? what is the PPG part number for that clear??


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

you can't buy PPG online. They won't let jobbers do that. We've tried for ahwile. Now with that said you can call us and "REQUEST" it....and we can ship it. 

But you didn't hear that from me. 

which number are you looking for? 

call this number 858-909-2150 www.autocolorlibrary.com


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

http://www.coastairbrush.com/pages/58.html


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i think this question is a bit obscure in the sense that "the look" is technique dependant.


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i have used alot of different clears too and i have just as good results with true finish high solids mixes 4 to 1 hardner shines as good as any i seen and its only 36 bucks a gallon sands and buffs easily its made by transtar


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

more


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

more


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Dec 21 2005, 05:42 PM~4455419
> *i have used alot of different clears too and i have just as good results with true finish high solids mixes 4 to 1 hardner shines as good as any i seen and its only 36 bucks a gallon sands and buffs easily its made by transtar
> *


this cars is has transtar on it and it looked nice for about 6 months 
[attachmentid=394147]


----------



## tRiCk oR tReAt 2 (Aug 7, 2003)

the problem with cheap clears is that some of them are not urethanes... they are laquer clears made into urethanes... they look good at first and buff out great.. but wont last a year... all tho omni is good... holds shine... protects the kandy pretty damn good... i just like the ppg delta better... it lays out smoother... but then again evryone has they own techneeks maybe delta works better for me and omni not so well.. and then for this other guy it could be the opposit.... but the price on clear doesnt make a big difference quality wise... maybe a difference in your pocket but some cheap clears are good... 

this is a 45 dollars a kit clear i used on this monte


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

can be the "best" clear money can buy, but the process is what is going to give you the desired finish. seen painters use the same clea but get different results. all about the sanding, buffing, more clear, more sanding, buffing and letting the clear marinate for awhile inbetween each phase


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

very true. But 'laying it down' and life span are two different things.

'laying' it down has to do a lot with the man holding the gun. Same with colorsanding buffing.

you can polish a terd and make it shiny as hell but you still have a shiny terd...hahaha


You can make all products look like glass but only few can stand the test of time.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

here's the pic of the omni base and clear..........


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

this is not even cut and buffed yet those pics will be taken as soon as the owner gets done wetsanding it...........i only charged him $600 so i had to make him do some of the work :uh:


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

I would be looking for the PPG Delta clear that he spoke of. I'm not sure the part number, DBC 200?? He stated above that it was approximately $109/gallon, is that correct??


----------



## ChepsTCP (Dec 17, 2005)

DBC Deltron 2000 is the basecoat series number in PPG. Just known as DBC.

You can use a variety of clears that are compatible with it. 
DCU series, 2021,2002,2010,2042...etc I don't know about that price, may be hard to find at that price.


----------



## PatFuckin'Burke (Oct 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ChepsTCP_@Dec 23 2005, 04:39 PM~4468597
> *DBC Deltron 2000 is the basecoat series number in PPG.  Just known as DBC.
> 
> You can use a variety of clears that are compatible with it.
> ...


I would use a high solids clear. I have used everything from PPG, Sikkens, Dupont, and Nasson. If you're good with a gun they all will look great, but for how long is the question. The cheap clears won't hold up down the road. I currently use Transtar's new Euro Clear 7211 it is a high solids clear and lays out nice. I also like the PPG 2002,2024, Duponts 7600, 7500, 4700 on bikes. For the extra 50-150 you're going to save it is not worth it.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by PatFuckin'Burke_@Dec 23 2005, 08:01 PM~4469286
> * For the extra 50-150 you're going to save it is not worth it.
> *


That's what i don't understand,it's not like you're saving much at all,I did the jams on my candy 82 coupe 4 years ago with just cheap nason clear,and they are all faded out compared to the body.I'll never cheap out and use a budget clear on a nice car.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

There is a paint shop here some swear by called intercity collision,i was just in a PPG sponsered class with a painter from there and he says they use all Omni product.And these guys are charging guys $10000 plus for paint jobs!!!!!!!Now how is that for raping a customer???


----------



## awash242 (Apr 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Dec 22 2005, 03:19 PM~4459855
> *this is not even cut and buffed yet those pics will be taken as soon as the owner gets done wetsanding it...........i only charged him $600 so i had to make him do some of the work :uh:
> *


wanna paint mine for 600?? :uh: :cheesy:  

but on serious note, will you?


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ha ha.............



if you were close i might.........

i just love painting


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

autoglas by Matrix 155 a kit





































MS-52 by matrix 90 a kit



















I think it is mostly in application and buffing. The best looking clear without buffing I have used is dupont chromapremier. But if you can cut and buff the main difference is uv protection and durability.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

freshly sprayed ms-52 by matrix


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

heres ppg's 2021 no cut or buff i love this clear better then the ppg's deltron line but liek everyone else says to alot of it is the teqnuiqe


----------



## backyardkustoms (Jul 16, 2005)

both ppg DBC base and matrix ms-42 clear  
[attachmentid=399615]
[attachmentid=399616]
[attachmentid=399617]


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

heres what i have to say about that sometimes cheaper is the exact same thing not always but sometimes it is i worked a a duracell battery factory funny thing is only difference between duracell batteries and say ace or kroger batteries is the wrapper they come down the same line then go a different way to get there wrapper they are the exact same battery just half the price some of your high dollar paints and clears make a cheaper brand so they can sell more product and its either the exact same stuff without the price tag or damn close this isnt always the case but if you know someone who knows someone that knows something about something then maybe youlll learn something  i know awhile back i asked wich paint gun to buy sata rp digital 2 or iwata w400 i bought the sata i had been using cheapo paint guns from harbor freight and fake w400 from ebay and when i used the sata i discovered one thing sometimes just because it cost alot doesnt make it any better i can do just as good a paint job with a purple harbor freight gun as i can with a sata and regret spending the money on it for one if you are going to sand and buff anybody with any gun can do a perfect paint job :biggrin:


----------



## fishboy745 (Nov 20, 2005)

we use dupont clear's
DOne with DuPonts lower end clear 7900 "note the smooth texture before the buff" so smooth could be buffed with one pass of 2000!!
















DuPont ChromaPremer Appearance clear
hi end clear"300. gallon "lifetime warranty opportunity,easy to buff
















Duponts g2-47000
fast air dry to deliver around 3 hours to polish
the shop/work truck


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

try the diamont dc98 that stuff is yhe shits buts its kind of expensive they also give the lifetime warranty on most finishes.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

ok lets start posting pics of clears not buffed sprayed in the garage..........


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

here is a pic of a motorcycle i did with 30 dollar a gallon clear it flows out better then any of the expensive stuff i have used and a cavalier that i did a quickie paint job on with the same clear a couple years ago still looks good and its cheap


----------



## Swangin44s (May 30, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tRiCk oR tReAt 2_@Dec 20 2005, 10:09 PM~4448688
> *pretty much any PPG clear.... i love the way the PPG DELTA lays out... lots of shine... and stronggggggg as fuckkkkk and not expensive at all... it runs at about 109 for the gallon wit 2 hardeners and its mix ratio is 2:1:1 so one gallon turns into 2 gallons when reduced and hardened... it shines alot more then the HOK ufc-35 but that HOK one is good also... i just like the PPG one better... and also i once used a ULTRA 7000 clear from sherwinn williamz and shinedddd like a mother fuckerrr
> *


thats clean :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

Can you use a PPG clear if you used HOK to paint your car?


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SWITCHCRAFT_@Jan 3 2006, 02:13 PM~4540700
> *ok lets start posting pics of clears not buffed sprayed in the garage..........
> *


heres one ppg's 2021 sprayed in my garage no cut or buff 4 coats


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

heres a couple more the cutless was done in ppg's deltron 4000 and the neon was done with sherwin williams wet on wet application clear i forget the number of it off hand these ones were done in a booth aswell not a garage


----------



## Los's64 (Feb 12, 2005)

Sorry this was a phone pic. Dupont 7900s. no cut or buff yet.


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Dec 26 2005, 11:27 AM~4484915
> *heres ppg's 2021 no cut or buff i love this clear better then the ppg's deltron line but liek everyone else says to alot of it is the teqnuiqe
> 
> 
> ...


What color is that?? Looks great!


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

are you sure your rubbing them right? i used all kinds of clears and got some great shine? there is nothing like using high end clear vs cheap shit but are you wetsanding it then not componding it right? or glazing it right....do you had wax it after...


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 3 2006, 05:01 PM~4541508
> *here is a pic of a motorcycle i did with 30 dollar a gallon clear it flows out better then any of the expensive stuff i have used and a cavalier that i did a quickie paint job on with the same clear a couple years ago still looks good and its cheap
> *


I like a lot if those other clear pics, but I have a project that is on a tight budget for a reliable daily driver. Please give the the name and place to buy of that $30 clear on the bike and cavalier. It looks great! (It's probably higher now...)


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by barthmonster_@Jan 4 2006, 06:29 AM~4545472
> *What color is that??  Looks great!
> *


black base with SEM's white lightning from what i hear its like HOK's ice pearl


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

the clear i used was made by transtar its called true finish i buy it from abpanels in indianapolis indiana it think its 46 dollars a gallon to the general public but although i do not have a body shop i buy enough stuff off of them to get a body shop discount i think when i get mine its like 35 a gallon now and think a quart of hardner my price is like 18 dollars i'll have to look at my receipts from them if you want a phone number i can get you there number to call and talk to them they sell tons of body supplies and are way cheaper on the exact same products as my local ppg store the only paint they sell is premixed acrylic urethane by the gallon they also sell anykind of body panel you would need euro lights anything of that nature at great prices i know they also have a store in ohio you may be able to call and might have one near you i will post a couple more pics of bikes i have used it on i dont have many pictures of things i have painted but i think from now on i will start keeping some since i have gotten a digital camera later i will post a pic of a 1986 ford painted with omni paint and clear i personally dont like the omni for the fact i dont think it flows out very good if you are going to sand and buff then it looks pretty darn good though


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

here is more pics with cheap clear


----------



## thephatlander (Nov 27, 2004)

If u have it in the us u gotta try Max Meyers Highsolid 2+1 clearcoat! ive been using it for 2-3 years now and its the weetest looking learcoat ive ever seen!


----------



## OrangeCounty58 (Apr 23, 2002)

i see a lot of NICE BOOTHS in some of these backgrounds, looks like some nice equipment too. i bet with some of these filtration systems in these places, you could spray some low end Diamont and get a great finish. as far as the guns go, i picked up a knock off sata at the local paint shop along with my homie who is a painter. shoots the same at 1/3 the price. funny how you cant find them anymore. youd be surprised what businesses do to make a quick buck.

not wet sanded.


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

i mostly use a sata rp with a 1.3 but once in a while i switch it up with the new 3m gun 1.3 tip and a sata nr2000 using a 1.4 tip


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

i use a sata rp digital2 with a 1.4 i also own several knock off guns harbor freight one iwata w400 knockoff and you can get a good finish with those guns but if you have never used a hi end sata or iwata then dont say the knockoffs spray the same cause believe me they dont with a sata or iwata its much more effortless because of the perfect atomization but yes some of the knock offs do spray nicely i know i have used many of them but there are no replacement parts availible so they are just throw away guns satas and iwatas can last a lifetime and you can make a car look like it was just dipped only reason a guy would need to sand and buff alot of the time would be cause of dust where as you can get a perfect finish with a cheaper gun if you are sanding and buffing but hell with all the orange peel in factory finishes today really dont need to do that anybody every sand and buff a brand new car to see if that would get rid of the peel i havent had the chance but alot of it looks like its in the actual paint and not the clear


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

hey are those 3m guns pretty good havent gotten to use one of them yet


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

yea the 3m guns really nice has a nice patteren i pefer the sata tho


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

sata has a awesome fan


----------



## 86camaroman (Dec 9, 2005)

here is a pic of the cheap clearcoat


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

thanks, doesn't look like its available online or nationally. If I ordered it, the shipping would take away the good deal. I may go with a single stage. Or if I go bc/cc I may use that Kirker...


----------



## barthmonster (Nov 20, 2005)

That beetle must have looked great when you got done. Any pics?? If you'd asked me if I liked that color and described it to me I'd have said 'No way', but with that clear the way you sprayed it, it looks great!




> _Originally posted by upinsmoke_@Dec 25 2005, 09:41 PM~4482071
> *freshly sprayed ms-52 by matrix
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

bug looks great no final pics its getting an engine put in it now I will get some pics when the owner gets the car back.


----------



## upinsmoke (Mar 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 86camaroman_@Jan 4 2006, 12:42 PM~4547271
> *i use a sata rp digital2 with a 1.4 i also own several knock off guns harbor freight one iwata w400 knockoff and you can get a good finish with those guns but if you have never used a hi end sata or iwata then dont say the knockoffs spray the same cause believe me they dont with a sata or iwata its much more effortless because of the perfect atomization but yes some of the knock offs do spray nicely i know i have used many of them but there are no replacement parts availible so they are just throw away guns satas and iwatas can last a lifetime and you can make a car look like it was just dipped only reason a guy would need to sand and buff alot of the time would be cause of dust where as you can get a perfect finish with a cheaper gun if you are sanding and buffing but hell with all the orange peel in factory finishes today really dont need to do that anybody every sand and buff a brand new car to see if that would get rid of the peel i havent had the chance but alot of it looks like its in the actual paint and not the clear
> *


new cars peel is in the clear. we cut and buff bmw, mercedes, porsche, and rovers for dealers fresh out the plastic.


----------



## 06lac (Jan 17, 2006)

try using a sherwin williams clear, or advantage clear they are nice and real clear, ppg has a great clear also, maybe its looking cloudy because it still wasnt dry enough to be cut n buffed, let it cure a lil longer then color sand n buff


----------



## 64 (Jan 4, 2002)

I have use the Omni for awhile I love it , it has held up on all my jobs, I use the high end ppg and I din't like how it buffed out


oh I mix like the tech sheets say also,


----------



## sicx13 (Apr 20, 2005)

how do you painters feel bout using the cheaper clears just to lay flake and or pearls then using the higer end clear for the last coat. thats what my homie did on my car and its held up so far.


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

the problem that i find with that is clear is thick and if you do it that way it builds up mills. i put that stuff in a clear intercoat to keep the mills down


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Jan 22 2006, 10:08 AM~4679359
> *the problem that i find with that is clear is thick and if you do it that way it builds up mills. i put that stuff in a clear intercoat to keep the mills down
> *


DBC 500!And it's cheaper than using clear too.


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Jan 22 2006, 10:10 AM~4679751
> *DBC 500!And it's cheaper than using clear too.
> *


word


----------



## djbizz1 (Nov 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tofnlow_@Jan 3 2006, 07:02 PM~4542895
> *heres one ppg's 2021 sprayed in my garage no cut or buff 4 coats
> 
> 
> ...


can we see the whole car or truck. Paint looks tight!!


----------



## tofnlow (Nov 14, 2004)




----------



## chaddyb (Mar 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sicx13_@Jan 22 2006, 03:55 AM~4678409
> *how do you painters feel bout using the cheaper clears just to lay flake and or pearls then using the higer end clear for the last coat. thats what my homie did on my car and its held up so far.
> *


like was said before i like to use intercoat to keep the thickness down, then clear, 
as far as clears i use omni on cheap stuff, with pretty good luck, and nice shine, but i would usually use 2042. i hear that some of the dupont is really nice though


----------

